# New Barn Farm in Rottingdean



## CharlotteRS (27 November 2016)

Hello
I have a friend who is moving down to Sussex and looking for somewhere to keep her horse. I often drive past this yard and it looks lovely, but don't know anything about it. Do any of you keep your horses there, or know anyone that does?

She would love to know what the people are like there, the hacking, and the management. It's a very large yard which often can cause probs with bitching!!

Does anyone there compete (she events), what's the school like? 

Most important thing is friendly people and well managed yard.

Any info well received. Thanks!


----------

